

Rethinking the iPhone lockscreen - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/rethinking-iphone-lockscreen/

======
drharris
This is alright, but which app really gets to own what's on the lock screen? I
think there are better design solutions posted elsewhere, including the
existing design. I imagine most people think it needs to be improved, but
would any change actually make them happier? Probably not.

